

Ask HN:switching careers from Supply Chain to SAP consulting? - Fuca

I am thinking getting away for the supply chain workforce and take some certification on SAP, on a friend advice, do you think is a good idea? I like coding as a hobby (PHP), is true that there is a big market for SAP consulting?
======
jay888
Now is a bad time to switch careers into SAP consulting. Due to credit crisis,
companies are postponing/canceling SAP related projects. So demand for SAP
consultants (and consulting rates) are down. Most of consulting companies in
North East have lot of ERP people on bench.

As supply chain functional consultant, there is very little coding.

~~~
Fuca
Thanks dude

